# Albino Karpfen



## georgG (6. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Forum
Auf diesem Wege möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen.
Ich komme aus 73614 Schorndorf und bin schon fast mein ganzes Leben mit der Angelrute unterwegs.
Als ich aber durch Zufall vor ein paar Jahren zu einer fossilen Schleie gekommen bin, jage ich bis heute nur noch Fossilien.
Da es aber nicht ohne Fische geht legte ich mir letztes Jahr direkt am Wintergarten einen Teich mit den Maßen 7x3x 2 m tiefe an. Natürlich mit einem großräumigen Filter(2IBC)
Den ich gerne mit 4 bis 5 Karpfen besetzt würde.
Nun zur meiner Frage : Habt ihr schon Albino Karpfen gefangen. Und noch wichtiger kann mir jemand eine Möglichkeit nennen wie ich zu so einem Fisch komme. Ich suche keinen weißen Koi sondern einen Albino Spiegelkarpfen.
Bin mal gespannt ob ihr mir da weiterhelfen könnt.
Liebe Grüße Georg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Albino Karpfen*

geh doch mal zum zoo kölle oder ruf dort mal an (stuttgart)


----------



## georgG (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Albino Karpfen*

Grüß dich
Kölle Zoo bietet nur Kois zum verkauf. Mir wäre es wichtig einen richtigen Spiegelkarpfen zu haben. Albinos sind natürlich selten aber sie sind im vergleich zu Kois weit aus wiederstandsfähiger und wachsen besser ab.
Gruß Georg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Albino Karpfen*

meinst do so einen?

http://img844.*ih.us/img844/9908/angeln2155.jpghttp://img94.*ih.us/img94/5403/angeln2138.jpg


http://img152.*ih.us/img152/6707/angeln2137.jpg


also mein kumpel hat die kois schon 5 jahre, und hatt noch nie probleme gehabt.


----------



## georgG (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Albino Karpfen*

Der weiße Koi von deinem Kumpel war mal schwarz/weiß und heist Shiro Utsuri also eine reine Züchtung aus Japan.
Das wäre zu einfach. So einen kann sich jeder kaufen.
Einen einheimischen Spiegelkarpfen als Albino bekommst du nur durch Leute die sich intensiv mit Fischen beschäftigen.
Georg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Albino Karpfen*

das kann sein kenn mich dazu zu wenig aus, schöne fische sinds trozdem. 
was ich machen würde sind züchter suchen u.s.w


----------



## Lupus (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Albino Karpfen*

Hallo,
ich habe noch nie einen echten Albinokarpfen gesehen und bezweifele auch das es so einen irgendwo zu beschaffen gibt!!!

Ich lese fast die gesamte Presse im Karpfenbereich und in den lezten Jahren hab ich nie von einem solchen Fsch gehört!

Ein echter Albino ist ja nix weiter als ein Indivium welchem alle Farbpikmente fehlen! In der freihen Natur kommt das sehr sehr selten vor!

Wenn überhaupt könnte man einen solchen Fisch nur direkt bei einem Züchter kaufen, der Besatzfische verkauft! Und hier müsste man auch noch sehr viel Glück haben!!!

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## georgG (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Albino Karpfen*

Anbei habe ich mal ein Bild angehängt.
Es gibt sie !
Ich werde sicherlich alle Fischzüchter in meiner Gegend abfahren. Es werden aber immer mal wieder welche gefangen.
Vieleicht habe ich Glück und komme zu so einem Fisch.
Ich werde euch berichten wen er seine Runden bei mir dreht.
Grüße Georg


----------



## antonio (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Albino Karpfen*

das ist aber kein spiegler.

antonio


----------



## marcus7 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Albino Karpfen*

Hallo,

bin da zwar kein Experte auf dem Gebiet, aber der Fisch auf dem Unterwasserbild könnte doch auch ein Koi sein?
So genau kann man ihn doch gar nicht sehen um das beurteilen zu können?

Als "echter" Albino müsste er auch rote Augen haben und die Farbe müsste eher ins gelbliche weiß gehen.

Also Albino-Marmorkarpfen habe ich schon beim schnorcheln gesehen.
Albino-Amure und  Albino-Orfen mal im Zoohandel gesehen.
#
Aber einen "echten" Albino-Spiegler ehrlich gesagt noch nie.

Würde denn etwas gegen verwilderte Kois sprechen als Teichbesatz?
(Nur eben schwer zu bekommen...)

ODer diese Misch-Masch-Kois die man für 10Eu bei ca. 10-15cm bekommt.
Die echten Koi Liebhaber wollen die ja meistens nicht, aber da gibt es mitunder auch sehr, sehr hübsche und interessante Formen, Farben und Beschuppungen.

z.B. einen blauen Fully-Scaled oder ein weißer Zeilenkarpfen. Wäre soetwas nix?


----------



## stephan148 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Albino Karpfen*

der hat auf jedenfall rote augen....


----------



## georgG (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Albino Karpfen*

Ein Zeilenkarpfen ist doch nur eine andere Zuchtform des Spiegelkarpfen (Schuppen entlang der Seitenlinie)
Das wäre ja egal wen es so einen in weiß gibt.
Gruß Georg


----------



## Carp_fisher (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Albino Karpfen*

Aufjedenfall ein wunderschöner Carp!!!!!!!


----------



## MrTom (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Albino Karpfen*



> Wenn überhaupt könnte man einen solchen Fisch nur direkt bei einem Züchter kaufen, der Besatzfische verkauft!


Klingt für mich am logischsten. Bis zum Besatz wird ein Albinokarpfen beim Züchter unter Artgenossen überleben, danach siehts nicht mehr ganz so rosig aus.
Beim Menschen soll die Wahrscheinlichkeit für Albinismus ca 1:20000 sein, wenn es bei Karpfen ähnlich ist sollte es kein Problem sein beim Züchter was geeignetes zu besorgen. 
Such doch einfach bundesweit bei den grössten Züchtern, wenn der Preis ok ist verschicken die auch.

mfg Thomas


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Albino Karpfen*



georgG schrieb:


> Ein Zeilenkarpfen ist doch nur eine andere Zuchtform des Spiegelkarpfen (Schuppen entlang der Seitenlinie)
> Das wäre ja egal wen es so einen in weiß gibt.
> Gruß Georg


Also quasi doch wieder ein weißer Koi... dachte so einen willst DU eben nicht?!? |kopfkrat
Weiße Spiegelkarpfen (mit wenig bis vielen Schuppen, in Zeilenform oder unregelmäßig) gibt´s haufenweise...


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Albino Karpfen*

Nee, ich als Laie denke mir :
Koi= Körperform eher wie Wildkarpfen,komplett mit Schuppen bedeckt

Spiegler = Hochrückig,wenige Schupen... als Zeilenkarpfen haben wir früher die bezeichnet, die hochrückig waren und ausser einer "Zeile" entlang des Seitenlinienorganes keine/kaum Schuppen hatten.


----------



## MefoProf (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Albino Karpfen*



georgG schrieb:


> Grüß dich
> Kölle Zoo bietet nur Kois zum verkauf. Mir wäre es wichtig einen richtigen Spiegelkarpfen zu haben. Albinos sind natürlich selten aber sie sind im vergleich zu Kois weit aus wiederstandsfähiger und wachsen besser ab.
> Gruß Georg



Frage mich gerade, ob so ein Albino wirklich widerstandsfähiger ist, da die ja offenbar nicht gerade in Massen vorkommen |kopfkrat

Ansonsten kann ich dir da leider auch nicht weiter helfen.

|wavey:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Albino Karpfen*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Nee, ich als Laie denke mir :
> Koi= Körperform eher wie Wildkarpfen,komplett mit Schuppen bedeckt
> 
> Spiegler = Hochrückig,wenige Schupen... als Zeilenkarpfen haben wir früher die bezeichnet, die hochrückig waren und ausser einer "Zeile" entlang des Seitenlinienorganes keine/kaum Schuppen hatten.


Nuja - deswegen biste halt Laie! :q 

Koi ist nichts anderes als ein bunter Karpfen. Gibt es sowohl als Schuppen- (bei uns weiter verbreitet) als auch als Spiegelkarpfen. Ein Bekannter von mir züchtet seit vielen Jahren Kois und hat auch ne ganze Menge Spiegelkarpfen (d.h. wenig beschuppte Fische) darunter. Dabei gibt es neben dem wild beschuppten Spiegelkarpfen auch Zeilen (eine Reihe entlang der Seitenlinie) als auch Lederkarpfen (ganz ohne Schuppen).
Einen Albino hatte er soweit ich weiß noch nie dazwischen.


----------



## bafoangler (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Albino Karpfen*

"Koi ist nichts anderes als ein bunter Karpfen"

Eben.

Ich hab selbst 4 Koi, darunter auch nen weißen Spiegler.
Der ist tatsächlich weiß, nicht cremefarben, allerdings mit einem orangenen Fleck im Nacken und zwei weiteren kleinen auch Kiemendeckel und an der Schwanzwurzel.
Ein Albino ist das wohl nicht, sondern eben einfach eine weiße Farbvariation. Obwohl....ein Auge ist rot , das andere jedoch normal gefärbt.

Anbei ein Bild, als die Jungens (oder Mädels) noch kleiner waren:
[URL=http://img23.*ih.us/i/cimg3066t.jpg/]http://img23.*ih.us/img23/231/cimg3066t.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us[/URL]


----------



## georgG (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Albino Karpfen*

Bin zwar kein Karpfen Profi aber der Ur-Koi entstand aus einer Wildform die in Japan Magoi (Wildkarpfen ) genannt wurde. Sie gab es in einer schwarzen und rötlichen Variante 
erst viel später wurde der Spiegelkarpfen mit eingekreuzt.
So entstanden zig unterarten mit verschiedenen typischen Farbschlägen. Der Mensch möchte immer das was er nicht bekommt.Es reizt mich einfach einen Fisch unter halbwegs vernünftigen Bedingungen zu halten den nicht jeder hat.
Gruß und Danke Georg


----------



## bafoangler (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Albino Karpfen*

Richtig, heute sind alle Koi sind Zuchtformen, genau wie auch die Spiegler, Schuppis, Zeilkarpfen oder Lederkarpfen.
Über die Entstehung der Koi bin ich nicht informiert.

Dagegen sind Albinos oder goldfärbungen (Xanthorismen) Launen der Natur.
Wie vermutlich auch die "Stammväter und -mütter" ebenjener Koi. 
Dennoch finde ich es macht kaum einen Unterschied, ob Dein Spiegler, falls du einen findest, weiß ist weil er ein Zufallsprodukt (Albino) ist, der in künstlicher Umgebung nicht selektiert wurde (Karpfenzucht), einfach weils keine Fressfeinde gab, oder ob er das Produkt gezielter Kreuzung bei der Koivermehrung ist.
Im Endeffekt ist doch jeder "bunte" Karpfen am Ende außergewöhnlich, einzigartig, einfach weil die gleiche Färbung nicht noch einmal auftritt. 

Im Falle eines reinweißen Spiegler-Koi sind es einzig dein Wissen und die eventuell fehlenden roten Augen, die den Fisch von einem Albino unterscheiden. Außergewöhnlich und einzigartig allerdings sind beide in jedem Fall....


----------



## Algon (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Albino Karpfen*

http://www.sav-schriesheim.de/300_Chronik_2009_Rueckhaltebecken_1.jpg


MfG Algon


----------



## georgG (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Albino Karpfen*

Cool so einen möchte ich. Das ist zwar eine Kreuzung kommt aber unseren heimischen Karpfen ziemlich nah.
Alle käufliche weiße Koi sind prinz. langgestreckt und sehen den Wildkarpfen ziemlich ähnlich.Wachsen sehr langsam und sind unbezahlbar.
Haste bestimmt aus dem Internet oder selbst gefangen?
Gruß Georg


----------



## Algon (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Albino Karpfen*



georgG schrieb:


> Haste bestimmt aus dem Internet oder selbst gefangen?


Internet.
Albino Graßkapfen gibt es aber zu kaufen.

MfG Algon


----------



## bafoangler (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Albino Karpfen*

"Alle käufliche weiße Koi sind prinz. langgestreckt und sehen den  Wildkarpfen ziemlich ähnlich.Wachsen sehr langsam und sind unbezahlbar."

Nö, nö, nö und nö.

Dass Koi meist recht lang und schlank sind liegt denke ich hauptsächlich am Futter bzw eben am Futter-Mangel.
Koi-Teiche sind meist einfache "Wannen" mit senkrechten Wänden, glasklarem gefiltertem Wasser und kaum Naturnahrung. Meist liegen sie im Schatten, um Algenwachstum gering zu halten, ergo ist die Wassertemperatur auch recht gering. Sich schnell erwärmende Flachwasserzonen fehlen meist.
Um das Wasser klar zu halten wird häufig Futter gewählt, welches möglichst wenig Nährstoffe ins Wasser einträgt. Der Stoffwechsel soll möglichst gering gehalten werden, da Ausscheidungen der Fische das Algenwachstum und damit die Wassereintrübung unerstützen.
Wenn man stattdessen mit Pellets und Partikeln füttern würde, statt mit großvolumigem Schwimmfutter, wärde das schnell anders aussehen...

Meine Koi und die eines Kollegen sind alle ziemlich hochrückig, wachsen sehr schnell (fressen ja auch den ganzen Tag...) und sehen eben aus wie "normale" Karpfen, eben bunt.
Teuer sind die Fische nur, wenn man sie als große Fische kauft oder ein Exemplar mit für Kenner besonders toller Färbung möchte.
Für meine habe ich 18-25€ bezahlt. Diese sind dann 10-15cm lang gewesen.
Wenn man sich kleine Koi kauft (z.B. im Herbst im "Herbstschlussverkauf", wenn alle Teichfische raus müssen) und diese dann über Winter in einem großen Aquarium (+-500l) behält, hat man im Frühjahr durch das warme Wasser bei guter Fütterung bereits Fische über 25cm, welche nach draußen in den Teich können. 

Und langsam wachsen die Burschen gewiss nicht.
Der Koi eines Kumpels, der seit Januar 2010 in einem "Zimmerteich" schwimmt, ist in den 11 Monaten von 9cm auf mittlerweile 34cm herangewachsen...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Albino Karpfen*



Algon schrieb:


> http://www.sav-schriesheim.de/300_Chronik_2009_Rueckhaltebecken_1.jpg


Ein Albino ist das aber auch nicht... "nur" ein weißer (Spiegel-)Koi.
Solche Fische sind als Jungtiere weder besonders kostenintensiv - noch sind sie langsam- oder schnellwüchsiger als ihre gefärbten Brüder. :g

Und wenn es kein schneeweißer sein muss, sondern hier und da noch ein Farbtupfer drauf sein kann - dann bekommst Du so einen bei privaten Züchtern oft für nen Händedruck. :g


----------



## Allround-Angler (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Albino Karpfen*

Jetzt mal eine Frage: Wie sehen *echte Albinos *aus?
Bei Nagetieren wie Kaninchen und Ratten sind sie vollweiß und haben rote Augen.
Bei Karpfen auch?


----------



## marcus7 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Albino Karpfen*

Hübsch schaut er definitiv aus.

Hast Du einen Nordharzer Zoohandel oder etwas vergleichbares in deiner Nähe?
Einfach mal fragen wann die ihre nächste Lieferung kriegen.

Hatte zweimal für jeweils ein Jahr 3Stück in einem großen Aquarium. In dem einen Jahr sind sie von ca. 10cm auf ca. 30-35cm gewachsen. Dann habe ich sie ausgesetzt.

Die hatte ich für knapp 10eu das Stück bei Nordharzer bekommen.
Wenn die Lieferung noch frisch ist, findet man mit etwas suchen echte Juwelen unter den kleinen Kois (die meisten sehen natürlich dem Preis entsprechend aus, aber es sind vereinzelt richtig gute dazwischen).

Einfach mal fragen. Viel Glück


----------



## georgG (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Albino Karpfen*

Albinos haben auch bei den Karpfen rote Augen.
Bei uns in der Gegend gibt es nur den Kölle Zoo. Die Baumärkte haben den Koi verkauf aufgegeben da sie mit dem KHV Virus größte Probleme bekommen haben.
Ich weiß das es ein Tick von mir ist einen Albino haben zu wollen.Es soll eben kein Koi mit schwarzen oder roten Punkte sein. Werde im Frühjahr mal so einige Händler / Züchter abfahren.
Finde ich einen werde ich euch berichten.
Danke nochmals für die vielen Antworten.
Und vieleicht fängt ja einer mal einen weißen der ein schönes Zuhause sucht.
Gruß und noch viele Fänge
Georg


----------



## Lupus (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Albino Karpfen*

Hallo,
nochmals zur Albino-Frage!

Es ist richtig das ein echter Albino roten Augen haben muss!!!

Und ich kenne niemanden der einen solchen Fisch je gefangen hat! Ich lasse mich gerne berichtigen!!!


Wenn du einen schneeweißen Fisch haben möchtest ist das allerdings weniger schwierig! Die sollte es bei "jedem" Koi Händler geben! Hab gerade mal nachgesehen und zumindest mit Schuppen bekommt man sie überall!

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## bafoangler (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Albino Karpfen*

Nun ja, dass niemand einen weißen Karpfen in der freien Wildbahn fängt, finde ich nicht weiter verwunderlich.
Man stelle sich einfach einen weißen Brutfisch im Schwarm vieler "normalgefärbter" Fischchen vor (wo Karpfen überhaupt laichen). Keine große Verwunderung, welches Fischchen ein hungriger Räuber aufs Korn nimmt. Desweiteren ist ein solcher Fisch natürlich auch ohne jegliche Tarnung, und deswegen für Fressfeinde aus der Luft besonders anfällig.
Dennoch, im geschützten Milieu eines Karpfenzuchtteiches kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass ein Albino, sollte er auftreten, auch durchkommt (gesetzt den Fall, es sind keine Raubfische wie Welse vergesellschaftet).
Setzt mal nen kleinen Koi in einen Raubfischteich, der wird auch recht schnell fehlen.
Die Fänge von Anglern werden wohl ausgesetzte Fische sein, die zu groß für ihr künstliches Zuhause geworden sind oder stammen aus sehr trüben Gewässern.

In Frankreich gibt es ja auch einen Fluss (glaube die Rhone), in dem regelmäßig echte Albino-Welse gefangen werden (keine goldenen wie im Ebro). Denke dass die dort durchkommen wird nicht zuletzt am recht trüben Wasser liegen.


----------



## nachtkarpfen (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Albino Karpfen*

Hallo,  

unter folgendem Link findet ihr einen Weiher in Frankreich in dem es so genannte "Albino Karpfen" gibt.
http://carpe-passion-57.com/
Die Seite ist zwar auf Französich aber Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte.

Petri Heil und viel am Seil nachtkarpfen


----------



## bafoangler (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Albino Karpfen*

Mais où?
À quelle page?


----------



## nachtkarpfen (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Albino Karpfen*

Unter Enduros 2006 ist direkt am Anfang ein schönes Bild.
Ob dies ein "Albino" ist weiß ich nicht.
Aber ich habe ansonsten noch keine so hellen Karpfen gesehen.
In dem Tümpel sind ein paar von der Sorte.


----------



## bafoangler (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Albino Karpfen*

Danke Dir.

Hm, ich glaube das sind einfach helle Färbungen, keine echten Albinos.
Auf dmax kam letztens dieses "Angebissen-mit Matt Hayes", da waren sie in "Angler's Paradise" in England und haben da sogenannte "Ghost-Carps" gefangen, extrem helle Karpfen, allerdings keine Albinos.


----------



## Albino123 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Albino Karpfen*

Ich habe Albino Graskarpfen in meinem Teich. Ich habe sie aus Westerstede in Niedersachsen!!!
Dort sind sie allerdings meisten noch sehr klein (10cm oder so)


----------



## Andal (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Albino Karpfen*

Definiere Albinismus, Xanthorismus und Farbvarietät!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Albino Karpfen*

bauty carps  hat einige schöne fische 

durfte einen weisen zeiler  fotografieren an nem see


----------



## Philla (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Albino Karpfen*

http://noblecarp.com/index.php?opti...83:teresa-hackl&catid=36:teamangler&Itemid=70

habe unter dem link einen Albinokarpfen gefunden, bzw. ist das einer?

Gruß,

Philla


----------



## Andal (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Albino Karpfen*

Bei dem Fisch liegt Xanthorismus vor. Eine Farbpigmentstörung nach rot.


----------

